# Subcompact Nissan Kicks Coming to North America



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan is finally bringing the Kicks to North America after being available in Brazil, Mexico, and China. The little crossover made its debut at the 2017 L.A. Auto Show.*
> 
> This is the first new nameplate that Nissan has launched in eight years and the small crossover falls just under the Rogue Sport in size, bringing the total number of SUV and CUV models to six. The Kicks is slated to compete against the Honda HR-V and the Mazda CX-3. There were rumors that this would be the replacement for the Juke, but a Nissan executive confirmed that it will be produced alongside it.
> 
> The Kicks will be powered by a third-generation 1.6-liter non-turbo four-cylinder engine that makes 125 horsepower and 115 pound-feet of torque that is mated to a CVT sending power to the front wheels only. A manual transmission or AWD will not be offered and fuel economy is expected to be 33 mpg combined.


Read more about the Subcompact Nissan Kicks Coming to North America at AutoGuide.com.


----------

